# [SOLVED] Kodowanie w konsoli [bez Xów] i Terminalu

## GHunterPL

Witam.

Problem może być banalny, ale jakoś sobie nie radzę. Co prawda towarzyszy mi od instalacji Gentoo - a minął niedawno rok - i jakoś teraz zaczął mnie irytować.

Otóż:

W czystej konsoli nie mogę ani wpisywać, ani odczytywać PL znaków- pojawiają się krzaki.

W Xach, w terminalu, co prawda pl znaki wpisywać mogę. Jeżeli stworzę plik o nazwie "ążś", to system odczyta go poprawnie. Jeżeli dajmy na to mam katalog pobrany z drugiego komputera [Windows] i są w jego nazwie pl naki, to pod terminalem nazwa wygląda mniej więcej tak:

```
http://a.imagehost.org/0838/Zrzut_ekranu-2.png
```

Przy próbie nagrania czegokolwiek ode mnie na płytę czy też skopiowania przez sieć/pendrive, na Windowsie są krzaki w nazwach.

Stosuję flagę unicode...

Locale:

```
ghunter@notebook ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

W /etc/locale.gen mam wpisy

```
pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Przeglądałem ten poradnik, niby całość ustawiona jak kazali, a tu zonk.

Lubię pracować w konsoli- wtedy najlepiej mi się pisze, tylko pisanie bez PL znaków jest irytujące. W terminalu też by się przydały, i jakby nie patrzeć wypadałoby, żeby na windowsie dziewczyna mogła bez problemów odczytywać pliki. 

Dodam jeszcze- w demonie odpalony jest proftpd, gdy zaloguję się z windowsa na ftp również w nazwach plików mam krzaki.

Nie prosiłbym o pomoc, gdybym nie był naprawdę zdesperowany i zagubiony...

Pomocy  :Sad: Last edited by GHunterPL on Wed Nov 18, 2009 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

locale daj na pl_PL.UTF-8

console font na lat2-16

keymap na pl2

dodaj ncurses slang i unicode do flag use

emerge -N @world

i tyle.

Co do proftpd, normalne zachowanie, windows chce polskie znaki w cp1250, a Ty mu serwujesz w iso czy utf8, zawsze beda krzaki. Uzywanie polskich znakow, znakow specjalnych czy spacji w nazwach plikow to proszenie sie o problemy.

----------

## soban_

Mozesz sprobowac moim skryptem to zrobic, jednak wczesniej zajrzyj do niego zebym Ci czegos nie ruszyl czego nie potrzebujesz (oczywiscie robi tez backupa konfigow):

```
wget www.soban.pl/utf8.sh && chmod +x utf8.sh && ./utf8.sh
```

To co podal @SlashBeast (tutaj podkreslam ze nalezy dodac te flagi - ncurses slang i unicode - poniewaz moj skrypt nie rusza make.conf) to jest ok ale dodam ze:

```

revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5

revdep-rebuild --soname libslang.so.1

```

To trzeba wykonac po wczesniej rekompilacji ncurses z odpowiednimi juz ustawieniami. Jesli zas chodzi o programy typu mplayer to ja uzywam w nich cp1250 bo inaczej napisy wygladaja troche kijowo - chyba ze w np app-text/qnapi ustawi sie automatycznie konwertowanie napisow na UTF-8, czego nie polecam bo jesli uzyjemy ich w jakims programie z Windowsa to beda w druga strone krzaczki.

Skrypt opiera sie na nastepujacych linkach:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml oraz http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml . Ewentualnie google + troche wlasnych kombinacji jak ze spolszczeniem man'a.

A i jeszcze w maku:

 *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="pl"
> 
> LANGUAGE=48
> 
> 

 

Local powinien tak wygladac

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ locale

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

```

Jesli zas chodzi o dysk to /etc/fstab u mnie tak wyglada:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/C          ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2               /mnt/D         ntfs-3g         user,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8         0 0
> 
> /dev/sda3               /                  ext3            noatime         0 1
> ...

 Znaki w folderach Windowsa wygladaja wtedy poprawnie. Dodam jeszcze ze jak laczysz sie przez putty z ssh to musisz zaznaczyc w translation utf8 bo inaczej beda sie dzialy rozne smiensze rzeczy. W kazdym innym programie takim jak konsole z KDE4 czy samym KDE3 nalezy ustawic odpowiednia czcionke w konfiguracji samego srodowiska graficznego. Oczywiscie nalezy tez pamietac o poprawnym ustawieniu /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 Jesli chcemy aby oba alty dzialaly przy pisaniu polskich znakow to ustawiamy "pl2" tak samo to wyglada w /etc/conf.d/keymaps .

----------

## GHunterPL

Dziękuję bardzo  :Smile: 

Skrypt działa, bo w terminalu mam pl znaczki. Bez Xów jeszcze nie sprawdzałem.

Do logowania przy SSH musiałem sobie zarzucić zmianę kodowania, ale działa i jest ok.

Wzbudził się taki problem- pociągnęło mi Emacsa. Teraz niektóre pliki, które wcześniej dawał radę od ręki otwierać mousepad, niezbyt chcą się otworzyć. Ale spokojnie, tu już coś wymyślę.

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc, jesteście niezastąpnieni  :Smile: 

----------

